# my first pneumatic prop



## bert1913 (Oct 27, 2011)




----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Excellent work! I love it. Very cool prop Bert.


----------



## CoolDJTV (Jun 28, 2011)

cool


----------



## EverydayisHalloween311 (Oct 14, 2011)

How did you make that. Thats insanely cool


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

She's beautiful! I like the added detail of the drawer opening and closing too.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

What, no split pea soup?

You've captured the movement perfectly - slow rise off the bed, then a slam down. Really well done!


----------



## bert1913 (Oct 27, 2011)

RoxyBlue said:


> What, no split pea soup?
> 
> You've captured the movement perfectly - slow rise off the bed, then a slam down. Really well done!


baby food split peas was poured on her on halloween night lol


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

WooooooW! I am going to work on getting a compressor next year. I don't think I am going to come to close to that. But, gee, that is fipping good.


----------



## randomr8 (Oct 24, 2009)

Wow. Nicely done!


----------



## Cole&Jacksdad (Jan 20, 2011)

Nice!!!!!!


----------



## R. Lamb (Oct 11, 2011)

If that's your first one, I can't wait to see what you come up with after a little practice! That was VERY nice.


----------



## scream1973 (Dec 23, 2007)

Awesome.. what kinda mechs ?


----------



## halstaff (Nov 18, 2009)

Looks great! Very well done.


----------



## Dead Things (Apr 4, 2009)

Outstanding! i agree with Roxy, you captured the moment. What did you use as a controller?


----------



## bert1913 (Oct 27, 2011)

i used a picoboo f104. relay 1 = drawer, lamp and raise cylinder. relay 2 = pop up and red light. you can use the nerve center too.


----------



## gooffy87 (Oct 18, 2011)

OMG, i have been on here for about 3 months now and that literally made my jaw drop! wow, that could be a scene by itself in any haunt! AWESOME JOB


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

Holy cow - that's creepy. Nice job


----------

